# 15 bean soup with sausage



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello all! 
I've been a member for awhile now and read daily..just don't post often.
I would like to can 15 bean soup with smoked sausage in pint jars.
Using a little over one fourth cup of dried beans, topped with sausage and onion. Fill with broth allowing one inch headspace.
My question for you all is, I'd like to dry can the beans. Meaning, just rinsed and picked through. Not soaked or preheated.
I'm afraid the smaller beans in the mix would just disintegrate if soaked, precooked, then processed for the 90 minutes required when adding meat.
Have any of you done this or something similar with 15 bean soup?
I'd appreciate any information on personal experiences you've had!
Thanks!
Mollymae


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

MY experience with "dry canning" beans is that the beans need to absorb more water than is put into the jars before canning. It comes out very dry.

I tend to make my soup in a big pot as you would normally do, then put into the jar and process. Try to put 1/3 solids and 2/3 "soupy mix". The beans will absorb more liquid as they are processed.

Regarding the beans disintegrating, I have not found the soup to come out any different than if I had just made the whole thing on the stove top. I usually mash up a portion of the beans to thicken the soup when making it fresh for eating (and add a good dollop of sour cream when served).

If all you are going to add to the beans is meat and onions, I'm afraid your soup will turn out pretty bland. I like to add seasonings. Keep in mind that bay leaf will get bitter if canned.

This is my favorite beans soup and is my contribution to the *Online Recipe Book *section called "Soups and Chowders". There are some very good recipes there, especially from Mountain Mick.



Savory Bean Soup

1 lb. dry navy or northern beans
6 c. water
6 c. water (again)
1 1-to-1 1/2 lb. meaty ham bone or smoked hock
1 large onion, chopped (1 cup)
1/2 tsp. seasoned salt
1/2 tsp. celery salt
1/2 tsp. pepper
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. dried thyme or sage, crushed (optional)

1. Rinse beans. In a covered 4 or 6 qt. stockpot, soak beans in 6 c. water overnight. (Or bring beans to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 2 minutes. Remove from heat, cover and let stand 1 hour.)

2. Drain off water and add 6 cups fresh water and ham bone or hocks. Bring to boil, reduce heat and simmer 1 hour.

3. Remove hame bone or hock. When cool enough to handle, remove meat from bones and coarsely chop the meat. Return meat to pot. Discard bones. Add onion and seasonings.

4. Return to boiling. Reduce heat and simmer 45-60 minutes more or till beans are tender.

Makes 6 main dish servings.

I make this soup in multiples and can it at 10 lbs. pressure for 90 minutes for quarts, 75 minutes for pints.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I second the part about the beans being too dry if not presoaked and cooked a little bit first. I've done it both ways and I don't like how the dry ones come out. Many of the beans are grainy/dry in the center. 

When I do beans, I just soak them in water for maybe 45 min. (great northern beans), then, drain, and cook in some fresh water for maybe 10 minutes. Makes all the difference and really, doesn't add that much time to the process. I usually throw them into soak water and go take my shower, and do a chore or two. Then, cook them while I'm getting out the canning supplies. I hardly even notice the time that way.


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you very much! That's exactly what I needed to hear. I will rinse and do the quick cook and go from there.
I do plan on adding spices, I'm not sure why I didn't state that in my original post. 
Thanks, Molly


----------

